# Medical News Today- New Study Shows Probiotic Strain Effective In Improving Irritable Bowel Syndrome Symptoms



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A new study published in the March issue of Postgraduate Medicine found that a strain of probiotic bacteria, Bacillus coagulans GBI-30, PTA-6086 was effective in relieving abdominal pain and bloating in subjects with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). As many as 25 percent of the U.S. population suffer from IBS, a condition characterized by a number of uncomfortable digestive symptoms and associated with a severe reduction in quality of life.View the full article


----------

